# Bosch Glide Miter Saw - Ridgid Quick Release Hold Down MOD



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I didn't feel this would qualify as a "woodworking" project since it's a modification for a tool, so I'm posting this here. Anyone who owns a glide saw knows how crappy the hold down is, so I went on a hunt for a quick release that wasn't the Festool version, which kinda works, but not perfect. I think I found the perfect MOD. Ridigd has a quick release hold down for their saws and I figured all I had to do was remove the existing bar and put in a new one…sure enough, that's Exactly what you can do since it's only held with a set screw. Don't try cutting the existing hold down bar to put into here because it's actually too short unless you heat it and straighten the bar; then it would work. I had the right stock and decided to make my own. Let me know what you think.

I already cut the bar to length and decided to prime it (although I did overtape it a little, so I'll have to go back to do the remaining later).









Time to Knurl the bar. Look for Pask Makes' crude method using a file to cut the knurl. I didn't have anything so I went to the flea market and found this monster made in the US. Bought the handle elsewhere so I could hammer without worries I would miss.









Here's the setup similar to Pask Makes. Clamp the crap out it and hammer the crap out of it making sure it's straight as you go along.









Didn't take a photo of the cut knurl and went straight to enamel paint. You can see the knurl though. Not as cut as the Bosch, but it is still very grippy and really does look like a knurl. 









A better look at the dried bar.









Used an angle grinder to remove some stock to match the flat spot on the rigid bar.









Using a file to get it completely flat in my Andy Klein's Twin Turbo Vise. Project built posting coming soon. In short, this is an amazing vise.









Not a bad match to the Ridgid









Installed on the Ridgid hold down and compared to the original.









Completed install. I did record a video, but only uploaded to a private group on FB. I might do an unlisted video on YouTube, but not at the moment.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm a safety crazy, and I have never used a clamp with a miter saw. I just plant my hand at least 6" away from the blade, and hold it down. If there isn't at least 6" to hold, it gets cut another way. Been doing it that way since I was what powered the saw, well hamburgers, and beer too….


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> I m a safety crazy, and I have never used a clamp with a miter saw. I just plant my hand at least 6" away from the blade, and hold it down. If there isn t at least 6" to hold, it gets cut another way. Been doing it that way since I was what powered the saw, well hamburgers, and beer too….
> 
> - therealSteveN


Yeah, I get that most people probably do the same because the hold downs sucks. If you had a good one, like the Festool, people would probably use it more often, if anything, just to almost guarantee no kickbacks.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Kind of lost as to what all is going on (probably just me). Are you replacing a hold down like the one on my Bosch?









Upon closer inspection, it appears your new hold down has the quick release, like the blade height adjustment tool on my saw. That is what you're going to? If so, nizzze.

__
NOTE: Regarding using the Bosch blade height quick adjustment: Just press the button, move to the approximate position, release the button, then tighten and lock in place with two nuts. For the hold down application, the pressure exerted should replace the two nut locking requirement.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Kind of lost as to what all is going on (probably just me). Are you replacing a hold down like the one on my Bosch?
> - Kelly


I've only seen yours sold directly by Bosch, but may have been/is standard on other saws? I don't know. I've seen other people use it and it's still doesn't look that good. The 2nd to the last picture you'll see the hold down on the left, which is the one that came with my Glide. It's to replace that. The Ridgid allows straight up and down clamping with a larger clamping knob and a larger hold-down surface area. 
Edit1: I missed the lower part of your comment. lol. Yeah, it's a quick release. Push the button and the clamp screw slides down on the board. A couple of quick turns and it's solid. In my example, the board is bowed, so a few more turns, but takes the bow out. A few turns the other way to release the pressure, press the button and lift the screw off quickly.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

The quick release makes yours nice. I know it works well on my height adjustment (having to lock that one with a locking nut aside).


----------

